

Ask HN: How to find like-minded people? - Twisol

I've been a solo programmer since I started programming, and I don't usually get much feedback on my ideas or projects because I just don't know enough people who do what I do. My question is, how can I find people who are interested in these things and are willing to listen?<p>For example, I'm working on an experimental Ruby framework at the moment (http://github.com/Twisol/dishes) , but the programmers I do know (who don't use Ruby, sadly) aren't very knowledgeable in that area, and it's always a pretty one-sided conversation. I'm not part of any Ruby or web-dev social circles and I wouldn't even know where to begin. It feels like I'm working in a bubble.<p>Any advice? I feel a little incompetent for having to ask this question at all, heh. ^_^;
======
shadowsun7
A couple of ideas:

1) You could join a project mailing list or two. Say Ruby on Rails, or Mongrel
(even though - yeah Mongrel isn't a framework). Talk to them, make friends,
and then get those people into IM. That way you a) have people to talk to when
you're stuck on code b) have people on hand to bounce ideas off c) get to know
cool people - top notch people who work on these projects for fun, period.

2) IRC. Always a good place to hang out at when taking a break. (It's like
Twitter, but for geeks!) Again, the plan is to meet people and make friends
long enough to get them into IM. No shortcuts here!

3) Ask around on stackoverflow. Make friends with the people you meet.

4) Start a blog. I think one of the commenters here said that even if nobody
reads it, you still get to think about the problem by writing it out, which is
always a good thing. But more importantly - having a blog is having an online
presence. (Having a blog with interesting unsolved problems makes for an
_interesting_ online presence. It also makes it easier to get to know people
when you're chatting with them ("Hi, I'm x, here's my blog!") or ("Hi I'm x,
I'm dealing with this icky problem, I talked about the issue on my blog;
here's the link!"). Whenever someone comments - respond immediately. You'll
have community - and relationships - say with other Ruby bloggers - soon
enough.

~~~
Twisol
Thanks! These are all great tips.

I actually do have a blog, but you made me notice that I don't have it linked
anywhere on my HN bio. I've added blog and github links. Much appreciated!

~~~
petercooper
To extend on shadowsun7's IRC point.. head on to irc.freenode.net and on to
#offrails, #startups, #redis (if it interests you), and #ruby-lang. All good
channels. If you want pure volume or to answer questions, #rubyonrails is OK
too.

------
chipsy
You can always tell when you're doing something that is interesting or at
least incredibly obscure, because you'll have extreme difficulty scrounging up
any discussion of it. People only want to blab about boring retreads. :)

~~~
terra_t
I reached this point in my life where I realized I'd only be "really on to
something" if I was working on something that didn't make sense to everybody
else... If I was working on something that everybody else understood and see
the value in, I'd be too late.

~~~
mclin
I don't remember where I heard this, but there's an idea that you should only
innovate at one thing at a time. For everything else you should travel the
well trodden path. eg if you're innovating in your domain, don't innovate in
your tech stack.

~~~
seiji
Unless you are Google? Though, I think most advice can be refuted by that
question.

------
MisterWebz
Well, there's hackernewsers.com to find people in your area who use HN. Use
the search box to find people who use ruby.

------
doki_pen
Reading other peoples code can serve as a substitute for talking to other
programmers. I would suggest that you find other projects that are similar to
yours and see how they did things. Is your way better? Blog about it. Even if
no one reads it, it's good to get your ideas into words to help you think more
clearly.

------
pedromenezes
I suggest you to search and participate in a coding dojo group at your city.

A friend I had the same problem of you so we decided to start a coding dojo
here in Niterói, Rio de Janeiro.

Remembering the past, we've met a LOT of brilliant people.

If your city doesn't have a coding dojo group, start one.

More info here: <http://codingdojo.org/>

And here are some photos of #DojoRio sessions to excite you:
<http://www.flickr.com/groups/dojorio/> :)

~~~
messel
That's excellent Pedro. My good friend Daniel is from Niteroi and his buddy
Raph is a few hours north. He's computer friendly although pursuing a life in
mathematics.

I think you good folks can convince him there's too much fun to be had in
hacking on fun coding projects :D

------
arnorhs
You can also try #startups or #ruby on freenode. (if you're OK with IRC) -
lots of like minded people

------
Schmidt
What about talking to other people implementing the same things ? Talk to the
ramaze people and the padrino/sinatra people etc Could be a start perhaps?

------
rmc
Are there any hackerspaces in your area?

~~~
abyssknight
I'll second this. Meet real people. Above all, they will provide more value
and meaning to your life than any code ever will. Lone developers tend to
forget that, and our social skills suffer. Hackerspaces are like the social
scene for our kind. Get out there and hack -- together. That and co-working.

------
vabmit
I primarily met other programmers and like minded people on IRC, open source
project mailing lists, or at cons. If you really want frequent f2f contact
with other developers, I'd suggest moving to SFBA (if you're not already
there).

If working in isolation bothers you, you could try and work with more commonly
used technologies. Like the programmers you mention, I've never used Ruby
either.

------
KWD
Go to Meetup.com and you might find a Ruby meetup in your area. Also, search
for 'Ruby User Group' for your city. Doing so for Dallas I found this group
<http://dallasrb.org/> .

------
swombat
Go to Ruby User Groups (e.g. LRUG in London), and other geek-like meet-ups.
They happen in every city. And, as others mentioned, hang out on IRC channels,
though face to face is better in some ways.

~~~
pella
<http://ruby.meetup.com/>

~~~
Twisol
Great link! I've joined one nearby and I guess we'll see what happens.

------
jhuckestein
Just go out and try to make friends with as many people as possible. Some of
them you'll stick with, others not. Some of them will share your passion for
programming and some won't. But at least you really know those people.
Personally I am much more comfortable working with people that I actually like
and met at least a few times.

------
malbiniak
It depends on the type of feedback you're looking for. If it's engineering
based, take the suggestions of others and look for meetups or user groups in
your area. Even at 17, don't be shy about looking for tech groups at any
colleges in your area.

------
delano
Are there any tech/startup events in your area? The best way to meet people is
to go to places where there are like minded people.

------
hugh3
Question: isn't "uses the same programming language" a pretty weak value of
"like-minded"?

~~~
Twisol
I'm sorry if I wasn't clear, I was thinking about more abstract things like
web development and technologies. I just happen to use Ruby for Dishes, but
it's Dishes and projects like it that I'm looking to talk with people about.

------
dspeyer
Perhaps a Ruby User's Group? They exist in many places.

------
petervandijck
Start with some mailing lists.

